# Wyndham Vacation Location in England?



## jjmanthei05 (Apr 8, 2011)

I logged into the site today and on the map it showed a property in England for Wyndham Grand London Chelsea Harbour. Looks expensive (563-672k for a hotel room) but didn't know they were looking at adding anything over seas.

Jason


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Apr 8, 2011)

Also found interesting on the bottom of the points chart it says points subject to change. Has anyone else seen this on any other location?

Jason


----------



## am1 (Apr 8, 2011)

I noticed that as well today.  You would think Wyndham would announce it everywhere they could.  How are the prices compared to booking directly with the hotel?


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Apr 8, 2011)

I ran a 7 night stay on August 13th and it came back at 563,500. The same stay at there best rate was 1,528 pounds which works out to $2,500. At $5/K it would be $2,815 in MF. That was for their least expensive room. What I do find funny is after looking at the site, only 1 picture on the Wyndham website looks to be a picture of a room we could book. The rest are of room pictures they show are for their Saville and Penthouse Suites which run between $4,000 and $5,000 per night. I doubt that Wyndham points will be getting you into those rooms!

Jason


----------



## siesta (Apr 8, 2011)

it's a better deal to book it through wyndham.com and use the corporate discount.


----------



## slabeaume (Apr 10, 2011)

Aren't those Wyndham Rewards points for Wyndham Grand hotels?  I know their point equivalents are different, but it costs something like $99 to put Wyndham points into the hotel Rewards system.


----------



## learnalot (Apr 10, 2011)

slabeaume said:


> Aren't those Wyndham Rewards points for Wyndham Grand hotels?  I know their point equivalents are different, but it costs something like $99 to put Wyndham points into the hotel Rewards system.



I think you may be confused about something you read - no one in this thread has mentioned using Wyndham Reward points.  The points posted by the OP were regular Wyndham points for internal Wyndham bookings.  

That said, there are many options for redeeming Wyndham rewards points - see the website at www.wyndhamrewards.com for all redemption options.  They include, but are not limited to, the Wyndham Grand hotels.  There are probably very few scenarios where you would get good bang for your buck by converting Wyndham points to Wyndham Rewards points, but there are other ways to earn Wyndham Rewards points, such as hotel stays, rental cars, etc.  You can also see options for earning points at the wyndhamrewards.com site.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 10, 2011)

VIP discounts don't apply. So no free newspaper for those points spent.:ignore:


----------



## slabeaume (Apr 10, 2011)

learnalot said:


> I think you may be confused about something you read - no one in this thread has mentioned using Wyndham Reward points.  The points posted by the OP were regular Wyndham points for internal Wyndham bookings.
> 
> That said, there are many options for redeeming Wyndham rewards points - see the website at www.wyndhamrewards.com for all redemption options.  They include, but are not limited to, the Wyndham Grand hotels.  There are probably very few scenarios where you would get good bang for your buck by converting Wyndham points to Wyndham Rewards points, but there are other ways to earn Wyndham Rewards points, such as hotel stays, rental cars, etc.  You can also see options for earning points at the wyndhamrewards.com site.



My bad, I was thinking the Wyndham Grand London Chelsea Harbour was a Wyndham Grand Resort.


----------

